# VVN160



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with this powder? I bought a can to try with 70 grain bullets from the 6mm Remington. Any replies would be appreciated. Burl


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have not used the VVN160 nor do I have a 6mm Rem. I have tried VVN540 in both my 308 Win. and 260 Rem. along with VVN150 also in the 260. I was very happy with both. It's hard to justify buying 2 pounds of their powder with the chance that your gun won't like it, but I decided to give it a try anyway. I continue using the VVN150 in the 260 but I reall wasn't getting any more accuracy than AA2520 in my 308. Since the AA2520 is a ball powder I decided to stay with that.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive been using IMR 4831 in my 6mm rem with good results, the VVN160 Im sure you know has a similar burn rate. Ive also beeen wanting to try this powder, always looking for an excuse to shoot. :sniper:


----------

